# Nice Suburbs close to City in Melbourne



## tyronevdm (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Been offered a job in Melbourne, which are nice areas close to the city of a young couple.

Work is in Lonsdale street and looking at spending around 350 - 400 in Rent.

What can I expect to get for that price and do I need a car to get to work, or can I just use the public transport...

Thanks...


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on the job!

A 2 bed room apartment in an inner east suburb - a 20-30 min tram ride to work. E.g. Hawthorn, Hawthorn E, Kew, Malvern. Look for rentals in these suburbs on realestate.com.au

or perhaps

a 1 bed apartment closer to the city/action - Southbank, South Yarra, St Kilda, South Melbourne

Many other suburbs, will write more in detail in the morning tomorrow when I'm not so sleepy ;-) 

You don't need a car here if you live a tram ride away from the city. I've found trams pretty reliable, my daughter uses them to travel to her school on St Kilda road every day.


----------

